# Any Long Range Forecasts?



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2008)

Just looked at WCAX and TWC for Northern Vermont and the temps are going to shoot back up...and some r&*n is now possible for Thursday-Friday.  

Any  on the horizon????


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 10, 2008)

warmer temps will help with the crust that must be under the dust. Although I know no exact dates, I have heard scuttlebutt that the latter part of this month is forecasted to be much better than the start.


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 10, 2008)

No more rain! For now anyways....I'd like to urn up the rest of our tickets before it ruins anymore of that beautiful snow we have/had......


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 10, 2008)

Goto Accuweather and under Community, check out the Forums...alot of chatter in there about March 14/15 storm.....


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Goto Accuweather and under Community, check out the Forums...alot of chatter in there about March 14/15 storm.....


Latest forecasts I've heard on that storm sound an awful lot like the one we had this past weekend...I sure hope that's wrong.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

hammer said:


> Latest forecasts I've heard on that storm sound an awful lot like the one we had this past weekend...I sure hope that's wrong.



I heard that too :angry:  FWIW last week at this time they were forecasting the last event as a snowstorm...so maybe they will go wrong in the other direction.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 10, 2008)

From the reports I see...Its looks pretty good and we may see some decent snow for Sat.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I heard that too :angry:  FWIW last week at this time they were forecasting the last event as a snowstorm...so maybe they will go wrong in the other direction.



Interesting how more often snow forecasts bust than rain forecasts flip in our favor. I know it happened once at the beginning of February, but it sucks that it seems easier to accurately forecast rain events than it does snow events.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Interesting how more often snow forecasts bust than rain forecasts flip in our favor. I know it happened once at the beginning of February, but it sucks that it seems easier to accurately forecast rain events than it does snow events.



I've noticed that as well....


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I've noticed that as well....



The other thing that sucks is that so often in NE, the forecast looks like this:

Monday
High: 13
Low: 3
Sunny, cold

Tuesday
High: 24
Low: 12
Partly Cloudy

Wednesday
High: 42
Low: 34
Rain

Thursday
High: 21
Low: 11
Flurries, wind gusts 30-40

So it's Monday and I'm thinking, "No way is it 42 and rain Wednesday, it's freaking 3 degrees out there right now." And then Wednesday comes and no, it's not 42 and rain, it's 49 and rain, and the next day it's very cold again, lots of wind. We got warm just long enough to pick up 3/4 inch of rain. And then the warm front sweeps off and leaves us with wind-blown dust on crust.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 10, 2008)

are you kidding me? we canceled an XC trip from last weekend (right move, imo) and moved it to next weekend. And now another storm is forecasted. wahoo!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> From the reports I see...Its looks pretty good and we may see some decent snow for Sat.



Time to get out these stickers...


----------



## tcharron (Mar 14, 2008)

I dunno.  Looks like the bulk of the precipitation is getting here like..  Right now..  

Don't think it's going to get cold enough until really late tonight for us to get any sort of significant snow.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 15, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I dunno.  Looks like the bulk of the precipitation is getting here like..  Right now..
> 
> Don't think it's going to get cold enough until really late tonight for us to get any sort of significant snow.



I stand corrected. As of 6am this morning, we've gotten 2" in Lyndeborough.


----------

